# Apple Trees



## Maggie (Jan 22, 2002)

What is the best way to start an apple tree from seed? What is the preparation? And how is it maintained?


Maggie


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Jan 23, 2002)

Moist peat pot. Plant outside in spring after the grow up.

They start rather easily


----------

